# filter systems for aquariums



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I need a filter system for my 90 gallon corner tank that is housing two baby oscars and a senegal bichir. It has to be one that doesnt hang on the back as the lid is glass and the opening is to small. What would be the best filter to buy.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Get yourself a canister filter. Oscars are big messy eaters that poop a ton. They require heavy filtration. I recommend either an Eheim 2028 or an FX5, with the FX5 being my top choice. I have owned both filters and they are fantastic, the FX5 is great for messy fish and will provide plenty of filtration for a 90G tank.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

check out www.aquariumforum.com


----------

